# Thistle is such a little ham



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

That is twice in 10 minutes i have laughed out loud at a goat photo.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh man. The positions


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> View attachment 200989


Boy that second photo kind of reminds me of this one I have of Finn as a baby: 









Except your goat is totally cute and mine looks like some kind of monster!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Damfino said:


> Boy that second photo kind of reminds me of this one I have of Finn as a baby:
> View attachment 201891
> 
> 
> Except your goat is totally cute and mine looks like some kind of monster!


A young Finn before he became the awesomeness he is now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww so cute.


----------

